# Fall MLC



## 100bikes (Sep 7, 2021)

Haven't seen much chatter about the fall MLS swap. 
Curious about who is going and what they are bringing.
I am still planning on attending and hoping for a great turn out.
rusty


----------



## catfish (Sep 7, 2021)

There is a thread about it. I'm sure lots of people are going.


----------



## catfish (Sep 7, 2021)

The Spring swap was the best swap meet I have been too in a long time.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 7, 2021)

Yep one of the threads you started? I've spoke to quite a few who are going.









						Are you attending Memory Lane fall swap, and a couple other questions? | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

I am making plans to attend.  After a what appears to be a really strong spring swap(I had to miss), I am wondering  how many CABEr's are planning on attending in September?  I understand there were about 160 vendors at the spring show and curious how many will be there for the fall version...




					thecabe.com
				












						What's coming to MLC? | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

Ok we're about a month out from converging on Ohio let's see what goodie you plan on bringing. I'll have a couple of TOCs--Racycle and 1890's unknown along with a real deal G519. V/r Shawn




					thecabe.com


----------



## ronlon (Sep 7, 2021)

The spring meet was great!! Cant wait for the fall show


----------

